# Would you buy that fake crab meat? For an Omega-3 Source...



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

We've been buying this stuff called CrabSmart, little pack of that white-pink fake crab meat made from white fish, pollack, some potato starch, and some sugar. This brand advertised fortification with fish oil for Omega-3 benefits. My dd loves the stuff and she won't take/plus we can't afford Omega 3 vitamins supplements for her, so it seems like a good idea, plus I haven't heard of mercury being in this kind of fish. Makes excellent seafood enchiladas or plain heated up with a little cheese on top.

But does anyone know something extremely bad about this kind of product...?

Thanks!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, I wouldn't because I see they aren't kosher, which is probably not your issue. The other thing about them that gives me pause is the claim that pollack is overfished. (Saw that on Wikipedia, can't evaluate it for you!)

I don't see any other major reasons to avoid them, though. It looks like pollack is generally considered less contaminated by mercury than some other fish.

What other issues might there be, aside from environmental, religious or pollution related? Maybe the flavoring or color. You'll have to look at the ingredient list for the colors and look them up online if you are very concerned about that.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

I love (love) that fake crab meat. I'm really embarrassed to admit it, though, if that makes it any better.







So obviously *I* would buy it.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

I won't eat it anymore just because my BF used to work on the fishing boats in Alaska and told me how this stuff is made, he used to make the stuff himself.

Now yes, I eat some processed foods, soy sausages come to mind at first, but the fact that my BF won't eat it and he eats everything is enough to tell me to stay away.

The details on processing:
The flaky, red-edged faux crab in your seafood salad or California roll is most likely made of Alaska Pollock. Also called Walleye Pollock, Snow Cod, or Whiting, this fish is abundant in the Bering Sea near Alaska and can also be found along the central California coast and in the Sea of Japan. Pollock has a very mild flavor, making it ideal for the processing and artificial flavoring of imitation crab. While Pollock is the most common fish used to make fake crab, New Zealand Hoki is also used, and some Asian manufacturers use Southeast Asian fish like Golden Treadfin Bream and White Croaker.
The processing of imitation crabmeat begins with the skinning and boning of the fish. Then the meat is minced and rinsed, and the water is leached out. This creates a thick paste called surimi. The word means "minced fish" in Japanese, and the essential techniques for making it were developed in Japan over 800 years ago. Surimi is commonly used in Japan to make a type of fish ball or cake called kamaboko. In 1975, a method for processing imitation crabmeat from surimi was invented in Japan, and in 1983, American companies started production.

Many ingredients are added to the surimi to give it a stable form, appealing texture, and crab-like flavor. Sugar, sorbitol, wheat or tapioca starch, egg whites, and vegetable or soybean oil can all help improve the form of the surimi. Natural and artificial crab flavorings are added, and some of these flavorings are made from real crab or from boiled shells. Carmine, caramel, paprika, and annatto extract are often used to make the crab's red, orange, or pink coloring. Imitation crab is cooked, which helps set the surimi and give it the final texture and appearance. Nutritionally speaking, surimi is not that different from real crab, although it is lower in cholesterol.


----------



## AKchick (Jan 19, 2007)

I won't eat it, but I'm a bit spoiled growing up up here and having access to fresh crab.

You can make some Poor Man's Lobster though that is pretty good (to me anyway). I only used halibut, but you could try other white fish and see if they work. Cut the fish into bite size pieces. Fill a medium-larg pot with water and bring it to a boil with 1/2 c sugar and 1/4 c salt in it (make sure the sugar and salt dissolve all the way) for about 2 or 3 pounds of fish. Once the water, sugar and salt are boiling, add halibut and boil until cooked (usually only a few minutes).

We dipped it in plain and garlic butter and I was totally impressed with how close it tasted to the real thing. I'm sure others would disagree, but I liked it and this way you can make it at home.


----------

